# Some recent pedestal mounts



## huntnfishnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Those are some crazy bucks...


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

Nice mounts and bucks too!


----------



## bbachik (Aug 27, 2010)

I'm assuming they purchased the antlers and you mounted them on new capes, right? No way someone brought you all these together as fresh kills.


----------



## BlCreekTaxdermy (Mar 8, 2011)

bbachik said:


> I'm assuming they purchased the antlers and you mounted them on new capes, right? No way someone brought you all these together as fresh kills.


Yes these were all fresh kills, these were shot at a hunting ranch here in Ohio. One guy shot three of them. They are for some clients in Arkansas and we will be delivering them tomorrow.


----------



## nimrod-100 (Jan 11, 2006)

Somehow interesting bucks - but for sure awesome mounts and wonerful pedestals.
Great craftsmanship!


----------



## FearNot (Dec 22, 2003)

Nice work...great wood work also


----------



## BP1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice


----------

